# Loosing teeth



## txrepgirl (Dec 24, 2009)

One of our Tegus is loosing his teeth. He is almost 2 1/2 years old. He has been burmating for a while now. He comes out about 1 or 2 times a week. Today when he came out I gave him a bath. After that he was basking for a while. When he was drinking some water I wanted to give him a f/t rat but he didn't want to eat it. I regulary check our Tegus mouth to make sure they are OK. I saw something small and white in there. So I put my fingers in there and got it out. It was a tooth. I opend his mouth again to check his gums. I saw that he lost some of his teeth and one was loose. I'm going to try to get a vet appointment as soon as I can.
Did any ones Tegu loose some teeth before ?


----------



## bubbategu2 (Dec 25, 2009)

That is so weird!! I was just going to write a post about my rescue Colombian loosing his teeth. I found one the other day on the floor and I wasn't sure where it came from. But I just now found another tooth in his cage! So he's the one that is loosing them. He hasn't been eating well lately either-he's given up eating F/T hopper or bigger mice. He only wants to eat something without hair. He wouldn't even eat a baby rat, but he eats chicken and ground turkey just fine. Mostly he just wants to sleep. I'm not sure how old he is but I think he's about two.


----------



## txrepgirl (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi Jeff. Wow, I'm wondering what is going on with our ( your Tegu and mine ) Tegus. I'm going to make a vet appointment on Monday and I'll let you know what the vet says as soon as I find out what is going on. Hope you had a good Christmas.


----------



## bubbategu2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks, Sam. I think you're talking to me? My name is Debbie. I lost my 10 year old red March 18th of this year (His name was Bubbategu) and acquired a rescue Colombian this summer from my friend who ran a reptile rescue out of Sonoma, Ca. Bubba had lost teeth previously. It didn't seem to affect him at all, IDK, it's hard to say. I mean, he did die, but it wasn't related to his loosing his teeth-he had surgery for an impaction problem and died 5 months after. My new Colombian is named Sassy Sal (we originally thought he was a girl and we called him Sally) Anyway, I'd be interested in knowing what the vet sez cuz Sal's not eating so good-he refuses to eat mice/rats with hair lately. I'm not sure what's going on with that.


----------



## txrepgirl (Dec 26, 2009)

I am sooooo sorry Debbie that I had you confused with someone else. It's so hard to remember every one  . I wish I could. Thank you for letting me know. I'm sorry for your loss. May he R.I.P . I know it sounds gross but have you tried to put a small rat in a blender and feed it to him like that ? trust me I never thought I would do that but the other day I did and it came out like baby food. This way he still can get all the natural calcium he needs. I let you know what is going on as soon as I find something out.


----------



## bubbategu2 (Dec 26, 2009)

I haven't tried the ground up rodent thing but I did find a raw cat food that he will eat. It's called HissyFit from Feed This, Inc. It's got grd chicken w/ bone, sardines, chicken heart & liver, sweet potato, egg, kel, alfalf, and water only. (It's kind stinky.) It seems like an ok diet-he'll still eat fruit & vegies, too. I'm reluctant to take Sass in to the vet since I am still paying off Bubba's enormous vet bill and I'm paying off a equally huge vet bill for a horse I no longer own. HA HA It's a good thing I'm healthy!!


----------

